# Runden auf 3 Nachkommastellen



## Schatti (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich bins mal wieder mit einem Problem. Wie kann ich einen ausgegebenen Wert auf 3 Nachkommastellen runden?


----------



## Schatti (12. Dezember 2003)

Hier das Projekt


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Dezember 2003)

Servus!


```
import java.text.DecimalFormat;
		import java.text.NumberFormat;
	
		DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("0.000");
		System.out.println(df.format(1.1257444d));
```

Gruß tom


----------



## Schatti (12. Dezember 2003)

danke es hat geklappt


----------

